# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Εύβοια [Euvoia - Έψιλον, Μαρία Γ.]

## Nicholas Peppas

Το Ευβοια ειναι παλιο ιστορικο φερρυ 133 τοννων, ενα απο τα παλιοτερα καi μικροτερα των γραμμων της εποχης εκεινης. Αναφερεται ηδη το 1963 αναμεσα στα πλοια της γραμμης Ερετριας-Ωρωπου
19581031 Ευβοια.jpg

Αλλα διαβαζουμε γι αυτο και πιο νωρις, στις 15 Ιουλιου 1957 στα _Κυμαικα Νεα_ της Κυμης, για τα δρομολογια του.

Απο Ερετρια στις 5:00 πμ, 8:30, 10:30, 15:20, 17:10, και 19:20 μμ. Την Κυριακη απο Ερετρια στις 6:00 πμ, 8:30, 10:30, 11:50, 16:00, 18:00, και 20:00 μμ.
Απο Ωρωπο στις 7:20, 9:30, 11:20, 16:30, 18:30 και 20:00 μμ.  Την Κυριακη απο Ωρωπο στις 7:30, 9:30, 11:00, 12:40, 17:00, 18:40 και 20:40 μμ

19570715 Euvoia.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_ πράγματι υπήρξε, αλλά παραμένει μία παντόφλα "μυστήριο". Και εννοώ βέβαια ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε απολύτως τίποτα, ούτε για έτος και τόπο κατασκευής, ούτε για αριθμό νηολογίου, ούτε για το τι απέγινε. Και βέβαια δεν υπάρχει καμμία φωτογραφία της, ή τουλάχιστον δεν έχω βρει πουθενά εγώ μέχρι σήμερα, παρ' όλη την εντατική ενασχόληση μου με την καταγραφή της ιστορίας των Ελληνικών πλοίων ανοικτού τύπου.

_Γιώργος Γκιβίσης_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_ πράγματι υπήρξε, αλλά παραμένει μία παντόφλα "μυστήριο". Και εννοώ βέβαια ότι δεν γνωρίζουμε απολύτως τίποτα, ούτε για έτος και τόπο κατασκευής, ούτε για αριθμό νηολογίου, ούτε για το τι απέγινε. Και βέβαια δεν υπάρχει καμμία φωτογραφία της, ή τουλάχιστον δεν έχω βρει πουθενά εγώ μέχρι σήμερα, παρ' όλη την εντατική ενασχόληση μου με την καταγραφή της ιστορίας των Ελληνικών πλοίων ανοικτού τύπου.
> 
> _Γιώργος Γκιβίσης_


Ποιο ηταν το ξυλινο πορθμειο για το οποιον ειχε αναφερθει καποτε και ο _TSS APOLLON_, το Ευβοια;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να βάλουμε μία παραπομπή στην _σπάνια φωτό από το μακρινό 1960_ που μας παρουσίασε ο _Ellinis_, και στην οποία κατά πάρα πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα απεικονίζεται το _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικα ακομη δρομολοηια του *Ευβοια* ισως να διαφωτισουν:

16 Φαβρουαριου 1957 στην Καθημερινη. Δηλαδη 7 μιλλια την ωρα;
19570216 Ευβοια Καθημερινη.jpg

2 Μαρτιου 1957, Εμπρος
19570302 Ευβοια.jpg

11 Απριλιου 1960 Ελευθερια
19600411 πορθμεια .jpg

----------


## basi

Μα μέχρι που εμφανίστηκε ο Πρωτοπόρος 1 και έκανε τα δρομολόγια στα 15 λεπτά , όλα τα πλοία έκαναν την διαδρομή 30-35 λεπτά και είχαν μείνει πριν την εμφάνιση του Πρωτοπόρου μόλις 3-4 πλοία από 14 που ήταν κάποτε .

Μετά ήρθαν και άλλα 3 και είχαμε δρομολόγια ανά 15 λεπτά και διάρκειας 15 λεπτά , που ήταν η χρυσή εποχή της γραμμής και τώρα τα ίδια πλοία πήγαν το δρομολόγιο στα 25 λεπτά . 

Η μεγάλη αλλαγή όμως είναι ότι παλιά το 60 έκανες Αθήνα-Χαλκίδα-Ερέτρια σε 2 ώρες , ενώ τώρα την κάνεις σε λιγότερο από 1 ώρα .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κράτησε πολλά - πολλά χρόνια αυτή η αναζήτηση. Αλλά, σαν για να μην απογοητευόμαστε ποτέ, βρέθηκε επιτέλους η απάντηση, η επιβεβαίωση, πάνω σε ένα υπαίθριο τραπεζάκι στο Μοναστηράκι, ανάμεσα σε δεκάδες παλιές, μικρές, αδιάφορες φωτό, μετά από ώρες και ώρες ψαξίματος σε παλαιοπωλεία. Το _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_, πιθανότατα την πρώτη παντόφλα της ιστορικής γραμμής Ερέτρια - Ωρωπός, την γνωρίζαμε μόνο μέσα από μικρά κείμενα, διαφημίσεις - ειδήσεις της εποχής. Και -χωρίς να το γνωρίζουμε- μέσα από δύο μόνο παλιές φωτό. Την παρακάτω, όταν και είχαμε εικάσει (χωρίς όμως καμμιά απολύτως απόδειξη) ότι ήταν το _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_,




> Ένα μικρό πορθμείο κάπου μεταξύ Ωροπού - Ερέτριας, τον Αύγουστο του 1960. Στην πηγή αναφέρεται οτι το πορθμείο ερχόταν από Κάλαμο. Μπορεί κανείς το αναγνωρίσει;
> 
> eretria.jpg





> Άρη, για να αστειευτούμε λίγο, υπάρχουν  καλά και κακά νέα !!! Τα κακά είναι πως δυστυχώς λόγω της απόστασης και  της χαμηλής ποιότητας δεν μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε το όνομα στην πλώρη. Τα  καλά όμως είναι σημαντικότερα. Η παντοφλίτσα έχει ένα αρκετά  χαρακτηριστικό σουλούπι, τόσο χαρακτηριστικό μάλιστα ώστε να μπορέσουμε  να αποκλείσουμε όλες τις γνωστές μας παντόφλες (δεν ήταν δα και πολλές)  που δούλευαν εκείνη την περίοδο (1960) στην Ελλάδα, στην Εύβοια και  ειδικότερα στην γραμμή του Ωρωπού. Δεν είναι σίγουρα το ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ  (μετέπειτα ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α), ούτε το ΕΡΕΤΡΙΑ (το ξύλινο), ούτε βέβαια τα  ΚΥΜΗ, ΕΥΒΟΙΚΟΣ, ΘΑΛΕΙΑ, ΑΛΙΝΑ...... καμμία σχέση.
> 
> Λογικά λοιπόν, και -κατά την προσωπική μου πάντα άποψη- στην φωτογραφία  κατά 99% πρέπει να απεικονίζεται το μυστηριώδες και άγνωστο μέχρι σήμερα  _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_.


και σε μία ακόμα ασπρόμαυρη σε άλλο φόρουμ, όπου η πλώρη ήταν κομμένη και δεν φαινόταν πουθενά ούτε ίχνος από όνομα. Και ξαφνικά, χθες Κυριακή το μεσημεράκι, εντελώς αναπάντεχα βρήκα και αγόρασα -στο Μοναστηράκι όπως είπα και πριν- την παρακάτω αποκαλυπτική και πανέμορφη φωτογραφία με το _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_, με το όνομα να διακρίνεται καθαρά σε πλώρη αλλά και "καθρέφτη",  ........που όμως, σε ποιό μέρος ??? 

EYBOIA.jpg

Οι μόνες αναφορές που γνωρίζουμε δεν κάνουν λόγο για καμμιά άλλη γραμμή εκτός από αυτή της Ερέτριας - Ωρωπού για το πλοίο, ίσως και αυτή της Καλάμου - Αλιβερίου (για κάποιο μικρό διάστημα). Δεν νομίζω να είναι ούτε στον Ωρωπό όμως ούτε και στην Ερέτρια η φωτό. Στην βαρκούλα μπροστά, κάτω από το όνομα της, διακρίνονται τα γράμματα _Λ.Ν.Ψ._ Ποιό άραγε λιμεναρχείο μπορεί να υποδηλώνουν ???

----------


## basi

Λιμεναρχείο Νέων Ψαρών . Δηλαδή Ερετρίας , όπως λεγόταν κάποια εποχή Νέα Ψαρά .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου basi σε υπερευχαριστώ. Δεν το γνώριζα, και το βρίσκω πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον ότι η Ερέτρια παλαιότερα λεγόταν Νέα Ψαρά. 

Έγραψα ότι η τοποθεσία στην φωτό -που ανέβασα χθες- δεν μου φαινότανε για την Ερέτρια, γιατί η ακτή του Ωρωπού (απέναντι) δεν είναι δυνατόν να διακρίνεται τόσο καθαρά και κοντά (δες αριστερά στην φωτό). Εκτός πιά και αν αυτό που φαίνεται αριστερά σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι το "νησάκι των ονείρων" και τα βουνά από πίσω του είναι αυτά της Αττικής.

----------


## basi

O Ωρωπός είναι . 4 μίλια απόσταση και λιγότερο στην ευθεία είναι . Το πλοίο είναι δεμένο στην θέση που δένουν και σήμερα , όχι στην αριστερή πλευρά όπως βλέπουμε από την ξηρά που παλιά έδεναν όσα δεν δούλευαν γιατί εκεί δεν είχε ντόκο και οι καταπέλτες ακούμπαγαν στην άμμο .

Το 1960 ονομάστηκε επισήμως Ερέτρια . 

Βρήκα και ένα κατατοπιστικό άρθρο

http://www.paravouniotissa.gr/index....E%B1&Itemid=77

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε μου basi σε υπερευχαριστώ. Δεν το γνώριζα, και το βρίσκω πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον ότι η Ερέτρια παλαιότερα λεγόταν Νέα Ψαρά.


Στη δουλειά μου μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια ηλικιωμένοι πελάτες από εκεί επέμεναν στο Ν.Ψαρά κ γραπτώς μάλιστα.Υποθέτω Ψαριανής καταγωγής.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια από τις σπάνιες εμφανίσεις του μικρού ΕΥΒΟΙΑ έγινε σε ομάδα του fb για το Σούλι!

evoicos.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Βόλτα στο Μοναστηράκι σήμερα, και είναι μοναδική η εμπειρία του να κρατάς στα χέρια σου ένα πακέτο δεκάδων ή εκατοντάδων αδιάφορων παλιών φωτό, και ξάφνου ανάμεσα τους να βρίσκεις ένα διαμαντάκι. Η αδρεναλίνη στα ύψη, και όπως στο ...πόκερ, πρέπει να μείνεις εντελώς ατάραχος προκειμένου να το αποκτήσεις (το διαμαντάκι !!!) σε λογική τιμή. Αν πάρουν χαμπάρι την τρέλα σου, την έβαψες !!!

Ιδού λοιπόν, το μυστηριώδες _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_ (μυστηριώδες λόγω έλλειψης οποιουδήποτε στοιχείου του), μία από τις πρώτες Ελληνικές (???, δεν είμαστε βέβαιοι) παντόφλες, στην Ερέτρια σε άγνωστη χρονολογία. Πανέμορφη φωτό.

04.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το ιστορικό _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_ που επιμένει να μας κρατάει καλά κρυμμένα τα μυστικά του, το είχαμε δει μέχρι σήμερα σε φωτό μόνο στην αρχική του (όπως αποδεικνύεται) μορφή. Χωρίς δηλαδή πλαινούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης, όπως άλλωστε και όλες σχεδόν οι πρώτες μας παντόφλες. 

Σε καρτ ποστάλ που ανέβηκε αυτές τις ημέρες στο ebay, μπορούμε _πλέον να το δούμε_ και με πλαινούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης τους οποίους πιθανολογώ ότι απέκτησε κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '60, μιας και η συγκεκριμμένη καρτ ποστάλ είχε ταχυδρομηθεί τον Αύγουστο του _1963_. Δίπλα του, δεμένο στο λιμάνι της Ερέτριας βλέπουμε το _ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ_, μία πραγματικά εκπληκτική συνύπαρξη μιας και μέχρι σήμερα δεν γνωρίζαμε ότι το ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ είχε δουλέψει τουλάχιστον ως πορθμείο κάπου αλλού εκτός από το βόρειο Ιόνιο.

Οι εκπλήξεις όμως της καρτ ποστάλ ντοκουμέντο δεν σταματούν εδώ, μιας και υπάρχουν πολύ μεγάλες πιθανότητες να μας αποκαλύπτει το παρελθόν του _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_. Όπως μπορεί ο καθένας πολύ καθαρά να δει, ο καταπέλτης του _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_ ήταν "κουρμπαριστός" στην άκρη του, ένα στοιχείο που το έχουμε δει μόνο -και σε όλα- τα πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά (έχω ξανααναφερθεί σχετικά). Διόλου απίθανο λοιπόν το _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_ να ήταν κάποιο γερμανικό αποβατικό (ή έστω κάτι σχετικό με αποβατικό) που είχε ξεμείνει στην χώρα μας μετά τον πόλεμο και να μετασκευάστηκε αργότερα σε φέρρυ. Παραδείγματα υπάρχουν, όπως μας είχε πει παλαιότερα ο Παντελής, κάποιες από τις πρώτες "υποτυπώδεις" παντόφλες της Σαλαμίνας, ήταν γερμανικής κατασκευής :




> .........το «Θηρεσία» 1951-52  των Γιάννη & Παναγή Καρνέση σιδερένιο Γερμανικής κατασκευής (φωτο 2)......
> .......το «Σαλαμίς» το 1955 των Γιάννη Καρνέση & Δημήτρη Παπανικολάου Γερμανικής κατασκευής σιδερένιο.......
> .......Το «Αη Γιώργης» το 1955 του Δημητρίου Παπανικολάου, σιδερένιο Γερμανικής κατασκευής..........


Πόσο είναι άραγε απίθανο το _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_ να ήταν ή κάτι παρόμοιο με τα τρία προαναφερόμενα, ή ακόμα και το ίδιο (κατόπιν μετασκευής) με το ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ ή το ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ ???

----------


## Ellinis

> Διόλου απίθανο λοιπόν το _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_ να ήταν κάποιο γερμανικό αποβατικό (ή έστω κάτι σχετικό με αποβατικό) που είχε ξεμείνει στην χώρα μας μετά τον πόλεμο και να μετασκευάστηκε αργότερα σε φέρρυ. Παραδείγματα υπάρχουν, όπως μας είχε πει παλαιότερα ο Παντελής, κάποιες από τις πρώτες "υποτυπώδεις" παντόφλες της Σαλαμίνας, ήταν γερμανικής κατασκευής :
> 
> _  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pantelis2009  
> _
> _.........το «Θηρεσία» 1951-52  των Γιάννη & Παναγή Καρνέση σιδερένιο Γερμανικής κατασκευής (φωτο 2)......
> .......το «Σαλαμίς» το 1955 των Γιάννη Καρνέση & Δημήτρη Παπανικολάου Γερμανικής κατασκευής σιδερένιο.......
> .......Το «Αη Γιώργης» το 1955 του Δημητρίου Παπανικολάου, σιδερένιο Γερμανικής κατασκευής.........._
> 
> 
> ...


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η φωτογραφία... Όμως το ΕΥΒΟΙΑ δεν μπορεί να είναι κάποιο από τα τρία παραπάνω. Για το ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ και το ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ εχω αναφέρει _εδώ_ τι ήταν και τι απέγιναν, ενώ για το ΑΗ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ εδώ.
Μπορεί να υπήρξαν και άλλα γερμανικά αποβατικά που χρησίμευσαν μεταπολεμικά, αλλά το ΕΥΒΟΙΑ μου φαίνεται για κάτι μεγαλύτερο από τα Pionierlandungsboot των 18,5 μέτρων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για το _ΑΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΗΣ_ δεν τέθηκε θέμα Άρη, γνωρίζουμε αρκετά για το πλοίο και του έχουμε και δικό του θέμα _εδώ_ με αρκετά στοιχεία. Το ανέφερα μόνο ως "_σιδερένιο Γερμανικής κατασκευής"_ και αναρωτήθηκα συγκεκριμένα για τα _ΘΗΡΕΣΙΑ_ και _ΣΑΛΑΜΙΣ_ για τα οποία πράγματι είχα ξεχάσει τα στοιχεία που είχες αναφέρει.

Όσον αφορά τα μέτρα του _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_, σαφώς και είναι περισσότερα από τα .....18,5 μέτρα των γερμανικών αποβατικών που ανέφερες (ούτε λόγος !!!), ωστόσο προσδιόρισα : "κατόπιν μετασκευής", η οποία κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να περιλαμβάνει και επιμήκυνση, διαδικασία δηλαδή που έχει υποστεί το 95% των παντοφλών στην χώρα μας. Εξάλλου θα ήταν αστείο να αναρωτιόμουν αν _αυτό το πλοίο_ είναι το μετέπειτα _ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_ άνευ μετασκευής - επιμήκυνσης.

Όπως και να 'χει πάντως, προσωπικά παραμένω στο πολύ ισχυρό (τουλάχιστον κατά την γνώμη μου) στοιχείο όσον αφορά τον καταπέλτη του, και πιστεύω ότι παραπέμπει άμεσα και καθοριστικά σε πρώην αποβατικό (μέχρι βεβαίως αποδείξεως του αντιθέτου ).

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ακόμη πόζα του ΕΥΒΟΙΑ, στον Ωρωπό το 1959 που την ανέβασε ο Kostas Kouzounakis‎ στην ομάδα Φωτογραφίες της Παλιάς Χαλκίδας στο ΦΒ

evoia 1959 oropos - kostas kouzounakis.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραία εικόνα φίλε Άρη, αλλά να ξέρεις ....στην "έχω στημένη". 

Όποτε βλέπω να ανεβάζεις ποστ στο θέμα του πλοίου, μέχρι να "πατήσω" για να το δω - διαβάσω, λέω δεν μπορεί, επιτέλους αυτό το παλικάρι που μπορεί να βρει στοιχεία για οποιοδήποτε πλεούμενο ανά την υφήλιο ασχέτου χρονολογίας ή και ...αιώνα κατασκευής, βρήκε επιτέλους και κάποιο στοιχείο για το ιστορικό του μυστηριώδους ΕΥΒΟΙΑ.

Ανασκουμπώσου λοιπόν σε παρακαλώ πολύ, διότι με τον τίτλο του μαιτρ των ιστορικών θεμάτων που δικαιότατα έχεις κερδίσει, έχεις ταυτόχρονα αναλάβει υποχρεώσεις και δημιουργήσει ...μεγάλες προσδοκίες !!!

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικές φορές εκεί που δεν το περιμένεις προκύπτει το αναπάντεχο... ε, για αυτό το λένε έτσι  :Crushed: 

Αλλά ας τα πάρουμε με τη σειρά. Το 1921 ο Βρετανός Blair Campbell πούλησε στον Στ. Γιαλεράκη ένα πλοίο που αυτός ονόμασε ΜΑΡΙΑ Γ. Ο Γιαλεράκης είχε σειρά από φορτηγίδες που οι περισσότερες ήταν νηολογημένες στη Χαλκίδα και φαντάζομαι ότι δούλευαν εκεί. Όλες έφεραν ονόματα μελών της οικογένειας του.
Το ΜΑΡΙΑ Γ. νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά (στη Β' κλάση με α/α 454) τον Απρίλη του 1921 και καταγράφηκε ως "πετρελαιόπλοιο, ναυπηγηθέν στην Αγγλία το 1915 εκ σιδήρου" με διαστάσεις 32 Χ 6,4 μέτρα και ολική χωρητικότητα 138 κόρων. Προηγουμένως έφερε Αγγλική σημαία. Οι διαστάσεις του σκάφους και το έτος ναυπήγησης οδηγούν ξεκάθαρα στο ότι ήταν ένα παροπλισμένο βρετανικό αποβατικό τύπου X-lighter. 

desdvfvdfdvb.jpg
πηγή

Λίγους μήνες αργότερα το ΜΑΡΙΑ Γ. πουλήθηκε στον Σταμάτη Γ. Εμπειρίκο και το 1929 μεταφέρθηκε στο νηολόγιο φορτηγίδων οπότε μετονομάστηκε "Ε" (Έψιλον).
Έχοντας αλλάξει χέρια, πουλήθηκε ξανά το 1956 στην Φρειδερίκη Βενετσιάνου και μεταφέρθηκε στο νηολόγιο Α' κλάσης του Πειραιά καθώς μετασκευάστηκε στο... πορθμείο ΕΥΒΟΙΑ.
Που να ήξεραν οι επιβάτες του οτι ταξίδευαν με ένα πρώην αποβατικό του Α' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου!
Καταμετρήθηκε στους 133 κοχ με διαστάσεις 33,15 Χ 6,3 μέτρα και το τέλος του ήρθε το 1964 οπότε και διαλύθηκε.
Να θυμίσω οτι το 1958 είχε γίνει η "ανακατασκευή" ενός άλλου X-lighter στον πορθμείο ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι να πω λεβέντη μου, τι να πω άρχοντα μου, τι καινούργιο τάχατες .....τίτλο να σου απονείμω ??? Πριν οκτώ μήνες σου είχα γράψει :




> Ωραία εικόνα φίλε Άρη, αλλά να ξέρεις ....στην "έχω στημένη". 
> 
> Όποτε βλέπω να ανεβάζεις ποστ στο θέμα του πλοίου, μέχρι να "πατήσω" για  να το δω - διαβάσω, λέω δεν μπορεί, επιτέλους αυτό το παλικάρι που  μπορεί να βρει στοιχεία για οποιοδήποτε πλεούμενο ανά την υφήλιο ασχέτου  χρονολογίας ή και ...αιώνα κατασκευής, βρήκε επιτέλους και κάποιο  στοιχείο για το ιστορικό του μυστηριώδους ΕΥΒΟΙΑ.
> 
> Ανασκουμπώσου λοιπόν σε παρακαλώ πολύ, διότι με τον τίτλο του μαιτρ των  ιστορικών θεμάτων που δικαιότατα έχεις κερδίσει, έχεις ταυτόχρονα  αναλάβει υποχρεώσεις και δημιουργήσει ...μεγάλες προσδοκίες !!!


Υποκλίνομαι παλικάρι μου, αποκαλύπτομαι.... _Όλη η ιστορία του φέρρυ ΕΥΒΟΙΑ_, ενός πρώην βρετανικού _αποβατικού τύπου X-lighter του 1915_, το δεύτερο πορθμείο αυτού του τύπου ή μάλλον καλύτερα το πρώτο αφού η μετασκευή του σε πορθμείο έγινε δύο χρόνια νωρίτερα από του ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ (ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α). 

_Respect_.......... 

Επίτρεψε μου μόνο ένα σχόλιο, που έχει να κάνει με την χρονολογία που διαλύθηκε. Μόλις το 1964 (!!!), κάτι που μου έκανε πολύ μεγάλη εντύπωση και για πολλούς λόγους. Η παντοφλίτσα είχε μετασκευαστεί - ανακατασκευαστεί μόνο μερικά χρόνια πριν, το 1956, και ας αναλογιστούμε ότι το άλλο φέρρυ τύπου X-lighter, το ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ Κ (ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ Α) που μετασκευάστηκε δύο χρόνια αργότερα, το 1958, δούλεψε επί 40+ χρόνια στον Ευβοικό, και κατόπιν μέχρι κάπου και το 2010 δούλευε ως φορτηγίδα στην Χίο. Ακόμα, δεν είναι πεις ότι το ΕΥΒΟΙΑ διαλύθηκε μετά το 1970 όταν και είχαν αρχίσει να κατασκευάζονται πολλές και μεγαλύτερες παντόφλες. Το 1964 οι τότε παντόφλες ομοίως μικρές ήταν, να μην πω και μικρότερες του ΕΥΒΟΙΑ. Τέλος, μην ξεχνάμε ότι στις αρχές της δεκαετίας '60, είχε δεχθεί και δεύτερη μετασκευή όπως έχω γράψει πιό πάνω (Ποστ Νο 14) κατά την οποία είχαν προστεθεί (τουλάχιστον) πλαινοί διάδρομοι επιβίβασης.

Για ποιόν λόγο λοιπόν να διαλύθηκε τόσο μα τόσο νωρίς ??? Να υπήρξε κάποιο ατύχημα, κάποια προσάραξη (με τα συνεπακόλουθα της), κάποια μεγάλη μηχανική βλάβη που να καθιστούσε μη συμφέρουσα την επισκευή της ??? Ποιός να ξέρει άραγε.......

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια και χαίρομαι που το απόλαυσες!  :Single Eye: 
Το 1961 πρέπει να έγινε η μετασκευή που λες, γιατί τότε έγινε ανακαταμέτρηση του σκάφους που το βρήκε στις παραπάνω διαστάσεις. Επίσης τότε καταγράφηκε οτι είχε δυο πετρελαιοκινητήρες Vomag.

----------


## npapad

Μπράβο και από εμένα Άρη, εξαιρετικό εύρημα !

Στη λίστα που σου έχω στείλει παλιότερα με τις φορτηγίδες του Σ. Γ. Εμπειρίκου αναφέρεται η συγκεκριμένη, μαζί με τις ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ Γ.,  ΣΟΦΙΑ Γ. και ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ Γ. να ανήκουν στον Σ. Γ. Εμπειρίκο με αυτά το όνοματα. Προφανώς ο Γιαλεράκης τις πούλησε και τις 4 στον Σ. Γ. Εμπειρίκο ο οποίος για κάποιο διάστημα δεν τους είχε αλλάξει όνομα... Δεν ήξερα όμως ότι μετονομάστηκε "Ε" οπότε έχουμε νέα ανακάλυψη και στους Εμπειρίκους (υπήρχαν και οι Ε1 έως Ε63 - 63 φορτηγίδες που ανήκαν στην Εθνική και χρησιμοποιούνταν για τις ανθρακεύσεις της Byron).

----------

